

Mongolian Deadbeef--node.js driver for MongoDB - francesca
https://github.com/marcello3d/node-mongolian

======
benologist
What's the advantage of this over the node-native-mongodb driver?

~~~
francesca
as of right now, nothing because this is super raw and hasn't been fully
tested. I think since this has built in Node.js from the ground up and since
it is designed to be front&back end integrated with the shell it will free up
lines of code and be more flexible--also issues of translation will be
streamlined.

